# Vibrating - Is this normal?



## Windson (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi, I notice my hedgie likes to vibrating when he is sitting. Is this normal?

Video: https://streamable.com/ptah3


----------



## Quillys_Mom_Punky (Apr 19, 2017)

Looks to me like he is just breathing! Perfectly normal.


----------



## Windson (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks!

Sorry if this is silly, how about this one?
https://streamable.com/ojt7g

Thank you


----------



## Windson (Jun 14, 2017)

I feel he is so nervous because I took him out but he just stand still vibrating then walking around


----------



## Itsmisspetrova (Aug 12, 2017)

My hedgie does that too.
Is she scared of me?



Windson said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sorry if this is silly, how about this one?
> https://streamable.com/ojt7g
> ...


----------

